# Nuespeed underdrive pulley or ECS light weight?



## vodka g (Aug 20, 2004)

Did some research on both....the nuespeed is an underdrive (about 20% less) and the ECS lightweight is just a lighter drive pulley (i know ECS make a underdrive as well)

I am debating between the two and i was wondering..... 

1. have anyone dynoed on either underdrive or the lightweight kit? if so whatz the whp gains? I want to know the gains diff between the two kits

2. anyhow got the underdrive pulley kit on a 2010+ Golf MK VI? if so please post your review...in terms of diff in PS, AC, engine temp....i doubt the kit will make a diff in engine temp....but what about the AC system? (i think that's my main concern living in Socal....)


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

First you need to understand that adding a lightweight or underdrive pulley is NOT going to add any hp to the engine. Its simply another add on to help get the most out of other mods that can be done to the car. All the pulley really does is help let the engive rev up quicker and easier, which in turn will make it feel abit quicker off the line and all around. I would advise against getting an underdrive pulley just for the fact that they can mess with your charging system as time goes on. Lightweight is what you want if you dont wanna run into any possible problems with your engine down the road. Alot of people will argue that these pullies arent needed and dont do anything, but thats up to you to decide. I have an SRI on my car and I was told that a lightweight pulley will help the engine rev up into the power band quicker since most of my power is all in the top end now. I already had mine installed before I got my SRI so I noticed the difference before. Not so much after because it was already on there.


----------



## vodka g (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks for the input. I know for a fact that the underdrive pulley does in fact add hp 

I have a 06 M roadster with a Rogue eng. street pulley kit, had it on a dynojet before and after with about 4 whp gain

So yes you could be right on the lightweight pulley...the lighter weight really doesnt do much (besides spinning up faster)....but i know the underdrive kit will.....how much on the 2.5L engine? i am not sure (could be more or it could be very minimal)


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the underdrive pulley. I'd be shocked to find out that it frees up more that 0.5hp anywhere in the entire RPM range. It really doesn't do much on this engine, and to compare it to an M is silly. Perhaps slight dimming of lights at low idle, though (like when AC is on).

I also live in SoCal. The underdrive hasn't affected my AC at all, this being a 2009 Rabbit. There hasn't been a time where 105°F dry heat has had the best of my AC.

There's my $0.02


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I think you misunderstood what Tay was saying. The under drive pulleys or light weight pulleys aren't adding power. They are freeing up more power to get to the wheels though. They do this by making the engine waste less on driving the accessories. And, if you have looked at our accessories you would know that a single pulley isn't going to do you a whole lot. There are 10 or so pulleys and idlers in the 2.5 system. So changing one isn't going to do much.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

vodka g said:


> I have a 06 M roadster with a Rogue eng. street pulley kit, had it on a dynojet before and after with about 4 whp gain


So essentially you took a perfectly balanced motor and unbalanced it? non harmonic Light weight crankshaft pulleys belong on naturally aspirated racing motors with a service life of XXX km's / XX hours (and even then some keep the harmonic dampener).


----------



## vodka g (Aug 20, 2004)

the Rogue STREET kit does not replace the crank pulley

it replaces the power steering and water pump

http://www.rogueengineering.com/rogue/PP/POWERPULLEY.html

the RACE kit does...

sounds like the pulley kits doesnt do much on the 2.5L ...have anyone done before and after dyno on these pulley kits at all for the 2.5L?


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

not sure about the dyno, but anyone who's posted up about the pully here hasn't said anything worth mentioning. for the price, you can do a handful of other things to your 2.5l that will actually make a difference....


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

Quicker rev will be the only thing you will get. Overall for 100$ it was well worth it.


----------

